# Anyone ever confuse DEREALIZATION WITH HPPD?



## BrerRyan (Dec 3, 2008)

it seems that they both have similar distortions such as objects breathing and the light sensitivity and after image stuff.

Anyone else at first get confused at what they had??


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I didn't even bother to read more than one paragraph.
Every couple of months someone puts up a post like this.

You are using this place incorrectly.
Don't feed your morbid monster by reading stories. Get involved and make friends and have fun.
Have fun with people that are like you.
It?s simple

Sorry if I have gotten you wrong.


----------



## pbandit27 (Dec 8, 2008)

Some people need this. I think the best way to treat any problem is to meet others that share common symptoms and motivate each other to overcome it.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

i love this place and everybody here.


----------



## Hazey (Jan 1, 2009)

Back before I knew what depersonalization was, I thought I had HPPD..

Then again, at that point of my life I did a lot of illegal substances, which may attribute to my DP. Ugh.


----------

